# Stanley Work Trolley - Cheap as Chips!!



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Been to B&Q today on a random browse and came across this little beauty:










Best thing is, it is 25% off at the moment making it £14.98  Only for a short period of time though (4 days and I'm not sure when it started).


----------



## arvelb (Mar 3, 2008)

just reserved one for tommorow!!
it will be a detailing trolley-most used products kept in there to save walking from front of house to the back about 25 times for diff items.
then when car done about 15 products to take back again!! not as lucky as some of you guys to have a garage at mo!!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Got mine today, stonking price so thought id give this thread a bump.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Link:
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...efview=lister&ts=1275836285970&isSearch=false


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks will pick up one n Monday (tomorrow)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great price, reckon it'll fit right way up in my Golf lol


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171791


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahh, see I wouldn't have looked for it in there, either way, spreading the word can't be a bad thing


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Already got myself two of these , excellent bit of kit nice and sturdy too.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks like I'm heading to B&Q after work tomorrow!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Very tempting but the missus will kill me if I came home with that, I'm already cluttering the cupboard up!


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

a got the stanley tool chest last monday half price at BnQ just under £20 absolute bargain can wheel it out to the car and keep all my products in  was a diffrent 1 to the 1 in the photo also bought some spray bottles £1 each with measuring up the side


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bought one today as I happened to be in B&Q:thumb:, now almost £20 but still ok at the price. I have packed a lot of products into it. Glad it was mentioned


----------



## eng59 (Feb 6, 2006)

As much as I wanted to buy this @£14.98,and got a email/printout on Monday confirming the price via their reserve & collect,B&Q in Basildon had put up the price by £5 today,and the small print on the email does says,prices may change day to day
Er.... didnt realise that B&Q had such a turn over of Stanley toolboxes day to day,that they have to adjust the price to reflect the demand for them.
Funny how PC World/Currys do a similar reserve/collect and dont screw you on the price.
and I couldnt pick it up till today,so why tell me the price wa £14.98 on Monday,and the system knew it would be £19.98 on Tuesday,the day I was told the item would be ready for pickup.
Whacky system or what!
Oh, and they can stick their Stanley Toolchest where the sun dont shine.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

This would be great for me, I am trying to downsize what I take with me. Plus you can roll it about !!! Excellent.


----------

